# looking to seeing what the best film camera



## hippychickkelly (Feb 26, 2015)

that will work with the lenses I have for a t3i.

I found out that my daughter may need a film camera for her photog class in high school and 
I think I found a canon EOS camera for 25$ and since She may not be needing it long I do not want to invest in an expensive camera for her but I do think it will be fun for her to have hands on Dark room and film learning (my fave place in college was the dark room so Im pretty excited)


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 26, 2015)

Canon "EF" lenses (not the "EF-S" lenses... they must not have that "-S" suffix) will work on any Canon EOS camera... film or digital.    

The EF lenses are designed to project an image circle large enough to cover the image of a digital 'full frame' sensor of the frame of 35mm film.  The digital cameras with APS-C size sensors (such as the Canon Rebel series bodies) are smaller... the size of a single frame of APS-C film (APS-C = Advanced Photo System "Classic" size) and that's a bit smaller than 35mm film.  The "EF-S" lenses are designed to project an image circle only large enough to cover that smaller sensor size, but can't cover the size of a 35mm film negative.


----------



## hippychickkelly (Feb 26, 2015)

Great thank you


----------



## Derrel (Feb 26, 2015)

Canon EOS Rebel Xs is a decent, inexpensive 35mm film camera for a student budget. I got one at Goodwill about 18 months ago,paired with a clean, nice Sigma 70-210mm f/4~5.6 autofocus zoom lens for $29, both in great shape, working fine. Not a lot of need to spend much money on a 35mm film SLR for a student, since the used market has hundreds of thousands of used 35mm SLRs in it these days.

On the internet, KEH.COm is the USA's largest used camera seller and buyer, and would be a good place to go if the camera you're eyeing falls through or gets sold.


----------



## hippychickkelly (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you, I thought I saw one on Craigslist


----------



## soufiej (Feb 27, 2015)

hippychickkelly said:


> that will work with the lenses I have for a t3i.
> 
> I found out that my daughter may need a film camera for her photog class in high school and
> I think I found a canon EOS camera for 25$ and since She may not be needing it long I do not want to invest in an expensive camera for her but I do think it will be fun for her to have hands on Dark room and film learning (my fave place in college was the dark room so Im pretty excited)




You might want to find out whether the instructor suggests a specific camera or camera brand.  Some do since it is much easier on the teacher  and generally more beneficial to the entire class of students to have the same controls present on all student cameras and menus/settings which follow the same processes.  

If the instructor is also teaching darkroom skills, they are probably buying their products from a local supplier.  That local supplier probably has a good stock of used cameras to offer at low prices.  I know Don's Photo is a popular destination for instructors here in Dallas.   A bit like a "Picker's" dream find, the shop is stocked to the ceiling with every imaginable bit of photo gear.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 27, 2015)

soufiej said:


> hippychickkelly said:
> 
> 
> > that will work with the lenses I have for a t3i.
> ...


It should make no difference what make of camera you buy personal I would buy one that does not need batteries and buy here a good lightmeter, all of them have adjustable aperture and shutter speed that is all you need


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 27, 2015)

Unfortunately, for the EF lens to autofocus, batteries are required.  If you want to go back to film cameras that don't need batteries, you'll have to get one from the '70s or earlier, such as a Canon Ft, with a suitable, manual 'everything' FD lens (EF lenses not invented yet).  Even my Canon EF cameras, first available in '73, used a battery for it's in-camera metering and had shutter and aperture priority capabilities.  But, that camera could also function without a battery, or a dead one, in full manual mode.  I think every film camera produced from that point on could not function without battery power.


----------



## Designer (Feb 27, 2015)

My 1970's film camera was a Minolta SRT 101.  Manual focus only.  Manual film advance.  Gave me nice photographs.


----------

